# Manzanita Gate - Mr.Aqua 60P



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

My new open top tank at my new place. 
I can only afford to take care of a small time right now, so I have chosen 17 gallon tank as the maximum size that can be easily moved with me.

Here are data about the set up. The setting up pictures will follow soon.

Tank - Mr. Aqua 17 gallon, 24(W)x12(D)x14(H), rimless
Light - Coralife CF, 65W 6500K + 55W 4000K
Filter - Eheim Classic 250, filled with SubstratePro
CO2 - 5lb tank, simplest regulator, diffuser
Substrate - "fake" AquaSoil from local fish store 
Decoration - one big branch of Manzanita from East Sierras


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Where's the pics?


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

This first "good" picture is from after 5 weeks since planting.
I will post pictures from the very beginning later as they're somewhere scattered over my HDD


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

After a first trim 3 weeks ago


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Few pictures from 2 months ago when the tank was established

Soaking the substrate takes some time due to those many bubbles. The substrate was bubbling about a week quite heavily









And here is how it all started. 









I clearly didn't have too many plants to start with 
The water is pretty yellow from the humic acids leaching from the substrate.


----------



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

one of the main inhabitants


----------



## Rambozo (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice tank. What's the plant on the right at the rear in the first picture (5weeks)


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Plant list:
Blyxa japonica
Heteranthera zosterifolia	
Hygrophila pinnatifida 
Ludwigia 'red'
Hemiathus callitrichoides 'Cuba' 
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Micranthemum micranthemoides
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Ranunculus inundatus 
Rotala rotundfolia 'Green' 
Rotala 'Japan'	
Rotala macrandra 'green'
Rotala macrandra 'red'
Rotala wallichii 
Rotala (mexico?)
Staurogyne repens

Moss:
Fissidens fontanus
Coral moss


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Rambozo said:


> Very nice tank. What's the plant on the right at the rear in the first picture (5weeks)


Thanks. 
I just added list of all the plant species. The very back plant is probably Rotala rotundfolia 'green'


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You have Ranunculus inundatus in there. It's the little palm like plant. You can look it up in the plant finder. It's a creeper and more of a mid-ground plant. You might want to more it forward a little bit. You have a great start. Try working on a little mid-ground. Perhaps not so straight a line from front to back would be good too.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> You have Ranunculus inundatus in there. It's the little palm like plant. You can look it up in the plant finder. It's a creeper and more of a mid-ground plant. You might want to more it forward a little bit. You have a great start. Try working on a little mid-ground. Perhaps not so straight a line from front to back would be good too.


Thanks for pointing it out. I actually know I have Ranunculus inundatus. I copied the plant list from another page that generates the list from other (my native) language names. It obviously got somehow messed up. It's already moved to front sides.

The final scape has to change to make more depth but I'm not sure yet what plants I want to keep (have too many right now) and also still finding out what grows and how in the tank. I'll be moving in 2 months and so I guess the better scape will come after that.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Trimming again and removed the wood. It's pretty but the plants too and the branch is taking too much attention.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Picture from last week. Without the driftwood.









And as a bonus, couple of my new additions
Boraras maculatus (ten of them)









CRS SS (14 of them; mostly adults)









Unfortunately, I cannot figure out how to make Picasa allow me to add higher resolution pictures. I all looks much better in 1200px wide.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Recent picture.
Will have to do trim soon.

At least one CRS has eggs. Plenty of RCS babies and it seems that the Rasboras are not eating them. That's good


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like the driftwood a lot, you should keep it.


----------

